# pics of Malika(pegnant foster)



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Okay everyone...this is my pregnant foster kitty Malika  

She may be a plain old black cat, but she is the most sweetest thing ever!!!

Abhay


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Aaaaaw, she's cute!  

Just wait till that belly gets _really_ big, and you can feel those babies kicking around. It's one of the coolest things ever.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

It actually doesn't look as big in real life. I am so excited I get to be a Grandma 8O 

I meant to ask you spacemonkey...I read that you checked Scully's nipples every day to see if they were lactating. If you already knew she was pregnant, why did you do it? Should I check Malika's every day?

Thanks  
Abhay


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Scully didn't start lactating until after the kittens were born, so that theory didn't work for me  . As I've probably already mentioned, she had two of the kittens before I even woke up, and she was ten feet away 8O. The only sign that she was ready or in labor was that she was actively looking for a nest in just about any and every tight spot the night before.

I guess breeders take the cat's temperature when they know she will be going into labor, and if her temperature drops, that's a sure sign. But Scully hadn't quite warmed up to me yet, so I didn't want to do that to her 8O


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Spacemonkey, my post to your question about interviewing people about the kittens, I neglected to remind you that they should not leave Mother cat and littermates until they are 12 weeks old. There is a misconception that 6-8 weeks is all right, but that is not true. I would imagine that shelters release them early to make room for other cats and kittens. No responsible breeder would do that. Kittens need to learn "how to be a cat" from Mother, even if they are already weaned, and other cat skills by playing with their littermates. If you need them, I can provide you with links about this.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks, Jeanie. I actually touched on that in my response to your post. No, the kittens will not be leaving until at least 12 weeks. But articles and such would be nice, as I do not know the rescue's policy on this, and whether they will be receptive to it :roll:


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Awww, she's a beautiful kitty!!!!!!
You'll have to post pics when she has her babies....


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I disagree - there's Nothing plain about black cats. *wink* She's gorgeous.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I know...I just adopted my foster kitty Tamal and he is black :roll: Black cats are the SWEETEST though.

Abhay


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Our first cat Beeper is black, I think she's just gorgeous. Especially when she is sunning herself; there is no color more stunning when sunlight hits it than black. But....did you know in our area we have to protect our cats, especially the black ones, around Halloween? Our cat is so good, she's 15, and won't leave our yard, but someone could come in and take her, and do horrible things. Isn't that sick! One of our friends had their cat killed on Halloween.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Oh yeah, did you read the post that was about the teen that set a cat on fire? The cat was black and he said it was "bad luck" :? 

Our local no-kill shelter stops adoption on black cats after September 30th. It's just too dangerous  

Abhay


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I know.. :/

Samhain is strictly an indoor cat so I don't worry about her. But we adopted her on Oct 28, 8 yrs ago. I didn't think of it at the time, but I'm surprised they let us take her. I'm glad we did, tho, incase someone came in to adopt her for heinous reasons..


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Awww! What a beautiful expecting mother.  Hopefully we'll get lots of pictures as she gets futher along in her pregnancy and when the kittens are born.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Trust me...you will get sick of seeing her because I will have SO many pictures :lol: 

Abhay


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

Your cat is absolutely beautiful


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Thank you! Unfortunately, she is only my foster. I would keep her, but she does not get along with any of the other cats  

Abhay


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't think she's plain either. *points to avatar* I love black cats and had one myself. I'd get another one in a heartbeat. 

As for the Halloween thing -- the shelters in town here also stop selling their black cats in septermber and won't start again until Halloween is over. There are horrible stories about people buying them just to torture them and other awful things. So if I ever want a black cat again, I will not be able to get one for my birthday.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

We will _never_ get tired of your pictures, especially once those babies come along


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Well it won't be for quite a few weeks  I couldn't believe what she did today....

My dogs are indoor/outdoor and normally she just stays in my room when they are in. Well today I let one in and he was looking at the African Gray I am bird-sitting. All of a sudden Malika runs and lunges at him 8O Was she protecting her babies even though they aren't born???

Thanks
Abhay


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

She looks so pretty, and I think she looks like this one black cat that's been hanging around our apts. All black with the prettiest light green eyes and she is soooo sweet. She comes when I call "Kitty" to her everytime! (I believe she has a home since I saw her with a collar/tag but I still give her cat treats every so often)


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, pregnancy and having kittens will put Malika's protective urges into overdrive. Scully is still a sweet and affectionate cat, but since the kittens have come, she is always on guard, looking out for potential danger. She'll prowl our house like a regular little tigress. Usually, momma cats will not tolerate other animals being anywhere near her or her kittens. Just make sure she has a quiet spot where she can't be disturbed, and that everyone gives her a little extra space.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I am really nervous because it is 3 weeks that we've had her. She was outside(before we could get her)....so that means she had 4 weeks to get pregnant from the time she weaned her last litter. 

She is either 3 weeks+ or isn't pregnant at all. The shelter told us we can't tell until 5 weeks, but she does have very large pink nipples. I'm not sure if that is from her last litter or not (they are 11 weeks old now). 

Thanks
Abhay

P.S. It is SO weird...she LOVES our 19 weeks old kitten. It is the only cat out of my 11 that she won't hiss at. She even plays with him and also licks him sometimes 8O


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Cats can get pregnant as soon as 4 days after giving birth. That would be unusual, but it is not unusual for them to get pregnant while nursing. The odds are that she's pregnant.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Wow, one of our vet clinics said normally right after the kittens are weaned(4 weeks) is when they get pregnant. Gosh...it a way I hope she is not pregnant(because of over-population)....but in a way I am SO excited if she is. I have never seen kittens be born, or even cared for a pregnant mother. It's really exciting!  

Abhay


----------



## rachel5689 (Aug 24, 2004)

I showed my sister her and she fell in love!!!!!!!!


----------

